# Fast & Furious 10: Vin Diesel bittet The Rock um seine Rückkehr



## GoodnightSolanin (8. November 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Fast & Furious 10: Vin Diesel bittet The Rock um seine Rückkehr* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Fast & Furious 10: Vin Diesel bittet The Rock um seine Rückkehr*


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. November 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OutsiderXE (8. November 2021)

Wäre schön gewesen wenn F9 nicht so schlecht gewesen wäre. Hat mir die Lust auf das Finale versaut.


----------



## Nevrion (9. November 2021)

Einerseits ist die Serie seit Tokyo Drift mit jedem Teil mehr in Cartoon-Realistik abgedriftet, aber auch nach Paul Walkers Tod ist die Reihe nicht mehr dasselbe. Ins Kino würd ich unabhängig der Besetzung dafür nicht mehr gehen.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (9. November 2021)

Das Call of Duty unter den Filme-Reihen. Die Kuh wird gemolken, bis sie umfällt.


----------



## hunterseyes (9. November 2021)

Kapitalismus in vollendeter Form. Schon erstaunlich wie weit Menschen gehen, um mit am Tisch zu sitzen.


----------



## huenni87 (9. November 2021)

In meinen Augen hätte die Serie mit Teil 5 beendet werden sollen. Das wäre ein guter Abschluss gewesen. Auch wenn 4+5 ja die Ausrichtung schon geändert haben. Teil 6 und 7 fand ich aber durchaus noch Ok. Spätestens nach Walkers Tod hätte man den Schlussstrich ziehen müssen. Teil 8 war im Kino schon schwer zu ertragen, so sehr, dass ich Teil 9 als ersten Film der Reihe nicht mehr im Kino geschaut habe. Letzte Woche habe ich Teil 9 dann im Stream geschaut und meine Güte ist der schlecht. Das The Rock fehlt merkt man tatsächlich auch da er seine Sache in den anderen Teilen recht gut gemacht hat. 

Von Teil 10 braucht man glaub nicht mehr viel erwarten und wenn The Rock sich ein Gefallen tun will, bleibt er dem Film fern.


----------



## LOX-TT (9. November 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Das Call of Duty unter den Filme-Reihen. Die Kuh wird gemolken, bis sie umfällt.


Oder mit vollen Karacho gegen die Wand gefahren wird.


----------



## Lukas Schmid (9. November 2021)

In Fast & Furious 19: Attack of the Mecha-Dinosaurs kehrt er dann spätestens zurück.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (9. November 2021)

LukasSchmid schrieb:


> In Fast & Furious 19: Attack of the Mecha-Dinosaurs kehrt er dann spätestens zurück.


…und hat in Teil 20: Not so Fast but still Furious - Rollator Drift noch einen Gastauftritt.


----------



## hunterseyes (9. November 2021)

und ab F&F21 steht dann die Nachfolgegeneration vor der Kamera um Elektro und wasserstoff-autos im tuningstyle durchzuziehen - oder wird dann eher das Fahrrad gepimpt und auf nem Seit von Hochhaus zu Hochhaus gefahren?


----------

